# Dog foods high in fiber?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Rose was recently treated for an anal gland infection. I want to try a food higher in fiber to see if this will help add more bulk to her stools. Is anyone aware of a good dog food that is higher in fiber? She is currently eating NB venison & sw. potato. The crude fiber in the kibble is 4%..I do not want to home cook. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I'm sorry to hear about Rose! Give her a big kiss from us.
This is a product I got from Crystal (she used on Jett also)---I don't know yet how it will work as I haven't tried it long enough yet (w/Kitzel):

AE Phytomucil Powder 
An herbal remedy designed specifically for management of inflammatory bowel disease and other chronic or acute irritations of the digestive tract. Available in liquid or powder form. Ingredients: Certified organic marshmallow root and licorice root, plantain herb, slippery elm inner bark. 
PRICE: $14.95

Crystal is very enthusiastic for how it helped Jett!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Earthborn Holistic small breed . The fiber in it is not more than 6 percent. I used the puppy Earthborn also when they were small.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Lady was diabetic, she needed a high fiber diet. It's easy to add extra fiber to their diet with foods like sweet potatoes, even green beans. You can also add a fiber supplement like Benefiber.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would do what Sandi said. I had thought about suggesting psylium seeds (Benefiber) but I realized that when I take it I need to drink 16 ounces of water right then. Adding a fiber that acts as a bulking agent without a lot of water could be really bad.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I would do what Sandi said. I had thought about suggesting psylium seeds (Benefiber) but I realized that when I take it I need to drink 16 ounces of water right then. Adding a fiber that acts as a bulking agent without a lot of water could be really bad.


 
Oh dear April praying for you precious one. It does make so much sense what Sandi and Slyvia said.

In my prayers and heart.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I would do what Sandi said. I had thought about suggesting psylium seeds (Benefiber) but I realized that when I take it I need to drink 16 ounces of water right then. Adding a fiber that acts as a bulking agent without a lot of water could be really bad.


If you go to the Benefiber website, you'll see it can also be mixed with food. In fact, there is a whole section of recipes there.

Benefiber

Of course, I am sure the Animal Essentials product is excellent. I was just trying to share a tried and true tip those of us with diabetic dogs used to add extra fiber to the diet.

April, another way to add extra fiber naturally is with lentils. Lady loved mashed up chick peas added to her food or even just chick peas whole for a treat. Apples are also really high in fiber and most dog love them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> If you go to the Benefiber website, you'll see it can also be mixed with food. In fact, there is a whole section of recipes there.
> 
> Benefiber
> 
> ...


OOps. I got Benefiber mixed up with Metimucal. Two different things. Sorry Marj. I still would take a lot of water with it, but then water is essential to good intestinal health any which way.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice.:wub: I already have some Benefiber and I just put a pinch in with her dinner and added some water. I think I'll try the Phytomucil as well. I do remember Crystal mentioning this before.


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow... I didn't know that there are difference between Metamucil and Benefiber. I too use those for my fluffs and I thought I could just sprinkle a tiny bit on their food. Great suggestion about lentil and chick peas as well. I didn't know they are high in fiber.... I do yam and punkins... my fluffs love those.


----------

